
Show HN: Socratic bot explores your beliefs online - xchip
http://semap.duckdns.org/BeliefExplorer.php
======
nukeop
At some point the bot presents a false scientism-based dichotomy that boils
down to: either you have evidence for something, or it's not true. This
conjecture grounded in empiricism is self-refuting, as you by definition
cannot have evidence that only evidence can be a source of truth. In fact, we
often accept truths with no evidence, especially in more abstract branches of
intellectual pursuits.

~~~
xchip
What would be a good example of accepting truth without evidence?

~~~
nukeop
Any axiom accepted as a starting point or any conclusion reached by
intellection alone in the Schuonic sense. Abstract notions such as existence
of numbers or Platonic forms.

At any rate the bot is heavily biased towards atheism and offers several
ineffective counterarguments against what I perceive are author's
misconceptions about certain concepts found in major religions.

~~~
xchip
Feel free to discuss in the website comments the questions you find
objectionable. If you find questions/answers too biased feel free to suggest
new ones and I will add them. After all we are all seeking truth!

